# تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب



## abdulrzzak (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب*

إعداد المهندس : *أنيس جندل الرفاعي*

*المصدر : نقابة المهندسن ريف دمشق ( بتصرف)*​
​*1- **مصادر مياه الشرب :*
إنمصادر مياه الشرب هي : الينابيع - الآبار المحفورة – تحلية مياه البحر, وتعد المياه قابلة للشرب إذا كانت مواصفاتها مطابقة أو نسب مواصفاتها اقل من المواصفات المحددة في الكود العالمي لمواصفات مياه الشرب .

*2- **أنواع المياه :*
ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في القران الكريم صفات وأنواعاً مختلفة للمياه : ماء معين – ماء فراتا – ماء ثجاجا – ماء غير آسن - ماء غدقا – ماء طهورا – ماء مسكوب – ماء منهمر.
وهي أنواع المياه القابلة للشرب .

*3- **مراحل نقل مياه الشرب :*
· حالة الينابيع : تجمع المياه في خزان تجميع ومن ثم تنقل بواسطة خطوط الجر بالإسالة (الراحة) أو بواسطة الضخ حيث تضخ إلى خزان عالي أو ارضي حسب التصميم ومن ثم توزع إلى شبكات المياه.
· في حالة الآبار : تضخ المياه من الآبار إلى خزانات أرضية أو عالية حسب التصميم ومن ثم تنقل بواسطة قساطل بالإسالة (الراحة) أو بواسطة الضخ حيث تضخ إلى خزان عالي أو ارضي حسب التصميم ومن ثم توزع إلى شبكات المياه.

*4- **القساطل المستخدمة :*
- قساطل الفونت المرن بأنواعه المختلفة حسب السماكات والضغوط وحسب طريقة التركيب. 
- قساطل الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ (ستانليس ستيل).
- قساطل الفولاذ المغلفنة (المزئبقة).
- قساطل البولي اتلين.
- قساطل البولي بروبيلين. 
- قساطل الاترنيت (الاسبستوس).




 
*5- **مقارنة بين أنواع القساطل :*
إن الأنابيب الفولاذية المغلفنة كانت تستخدم في خطوط المياه ذات الأقطار الصغيرة حتى 80 مم وخاصة بالوصلات المنزلية حيث تراجع استخدامها أمام القساطل البولي اتلين والبولي بروبيلين , أما بالنسبة للأقطار المتوسطة حتى 600 مم فقد تقدم استخدام الفونت المرن بشكل واسع النطاق , وأصبحت الأنابيب الفولاذية تستخدم على الأغلب لخطوط الضغط العالية جدا وبأقطار أكبر من 1000 مم .
لوحظ أن بعض الدول مثل كندا وأمريكا وأوربا لم تعد تستخدم قساطل الفولاذ بشكل كامل في الشبكات الجديدة نظرا لوجود بدائل , وذلك على الرغم من ميزات القساطل الفولاذية فيما يتعلق بالمتانة والتحميل ومقاومة الصدمات وسهولة الوصل وإمكانية تشكيل خطوط طويلة وسهولة معالجة الأعطال وتوفرها بأنواع مختلفة من الحماية الداخلية والخارجية , إلا أنها في الوقت نفسه تحمل السيئات التالية :
- يتطلب الوصل باللحام مهارات خاصة 
- يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار الحماية من التآكل الالكتروني 
- إمكانية التآكل بسرعة في حال عطب أي جزء من طبقات العزل والحماية 

وقد أوصت هيئة المواصفات اليابانية لأعمال المياه JWWA باستخدام قساطل الفولاذ عند وجود نقاط عبور الطرقات ذات حركة مرور عالية ، أو في المناطق المعرضة للتلوث مع تلبيسها بأثواب ، أو القساطل المنفذة فوق الأرض ، كما حظرت استخدامها في نقل المياه الصناعية والمجاري

وبينت التجارب العملية التي قامت بها شركة كوبوتا اليابانية العالمية على نماذج من القساطل الفولاذية وقساطل الفونت المرن لقياس مدى تآكل القساطل بسبب الرطوبة العالية أن حجم المعدن المتآكل من قساطل الفولاذ يزيد 230% عن حجم المعدن المتآكل من قساطل الفونت المرن وذلك لتمتع الأخير بنسب أكبر من مادتي السيلكون والكربون ضمن تركيبه, وهذا يعني أن العمر الفني لقساطل الفونت المرن هو حوالي 50 عاما وان العمر الفتي لقساطل الفولاذ لايزيد عن 20 عاما في حال تامين العزل الكافي وتجهيز الخطوط الفولاذية بأنظمة الحماية المهبطية ذات التكلفة الكبيرة 

أما قساطل الأترنيت فعندما ثبت عدم صلاحيتها طبيا في التصنيع وفي نقل مياه الشرب لذا أخذت بالانقراض في الاستخدام لنقل مياه الشرب وبقي استخدامها في مجال مياه الري والمجاري.

وقساطل البولي ايتلين والبولي بروبلين فقد انتشر استخدامها في الوصلات المنزلية وثبتت فعاليتها بشرط أن تكون مواد التصنيع صافية ومطابقة لشروط المواد الداخلة في مياه الشرب
كما بقيت القساطل ستينلس ستيل لايعلى عليها في الاستخدام في محطات الضخ

*6- **القطع الخاصة المساعدة :*
تستخدم القطع الخاصة التالية كمواد متممة في تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب:
سكورة بوابة - سكورة فراشة –سكورة تحكم بالسرعة الزائدة – سكورة هوائية (مصارف هواء)- عدادات فينتوري- مسجلات الضغط- سكورة حريق
بالإضافة إلى الأكواع والتيهات والقطع الخاصة 




​ 
*7- **الحفريات الاستكشافية (صونداج):*
بعد استلام مخططات تنفيذ الشبكات أو خطوط الجر وخلال عمليات المسح على الطبيعة للحصول على معلومات من أجل حفر الخطوط يجب أن نقوم بحفريات استكشافية ضرورية لتحديد الظروف الأرضية الموجودة ومواقع المرافق والأشياء المعترضة الموجودة مثل خطوط المياه الرئيسية والمجاري وكابلات الهاتف والكهرباء , وهذه الحفريات الاستكشافية تكون بشكل عمودي معترضة لمسار الخطوط ولأعماق المحددة على المخططات , وبعد هذه الحفريات تحدد مسار الخطوط بشكل تام بحيث نبتعد عن خطوط الكهرباء والمياه والهاتف ونحدد عمق الحفر الرئيسي بشكل لا يتعارض مع هذه الخطوط ونضع مخططا نهائيا للعلامات مبينا فيه الطول والمقطع العرضي لكل قسم من الخط ونقاط التحكم ومكان السكورة وحنفيات الحريق والوصلات .


*8- **حفريات الخنادق: *
تحفر الخنادق بواسطة الآليات أو بواسطة اليد العاملة وفق الاستقامات المطلوبة ,وتنقل ويتخلص من كافة المواد المحفورة وغير الصالحة للاستعمال , كما وتكدس المواد المحفورة والصالحة للردم بحيث لا يتعدى على الأملاك الخاصة وأن تستخدم كافة الوسائل لحمايتها ولا تشكل عائقا في طريق سير العمل ولا تعرقل الحركة على الأرض الجانبية ولا حركة المرور ولا تتداخل مع مصارف الماء .



 
كما أنه يجب التقيد بشروط وتحفظات وأنظمة السلطات المختصة حين حفر الخنادق في شوارع المدينة والطرقات والأتوسترادات دون أن تلحق أي أذى أو ضرر .

يجب أن تكون حواف الخنادق شاقولية قدر الإمكان ,ويكون عرض الخنادق بحيث يحقق المعادلة: 
cm
حيث:
B : عرض الخندق
D : قطر القسطل الخارجي
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر أقل من 400 مم 
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر 400 مم فما فوق 
أي أنه يضاف 10 سم تحت الوجه السفلي للقساطل

هذا في حالة سير المياه بالإسالة وتغيير مناسب الأرض الطبيعية , أما في حالة الأعماق الكبيرة لخطوط الجر ويتطلب العمل وضع صفائح للخنادق فيجب حساب سماكات الصفائح حسب الأعماق 
- كما أنه يجب العناية بعدم القيام بالحفر لأكثر من الأعماق المطلوبة والمحددة
- يجب تسوية قاع الخندق باستعمال رمل حتى ترتكز القساطل بطولها الكامل ارتكازا كاملا على الرمل وبسماكة لاتقل عن 10 سم
- إذا كانت التربة منهارة فتعطى الحواف ميلا مناسبا حسب مواصفات التربة شريطة أن لا يمنع عرض الخندق عند سطح الشارع حركة دخول وخروج المركبات وحركة مرور الأشخاص.
- عندما يتم إجراء أية حفريات بعمق أكثر من العمق المطلوب فيجب الردم بواسطة رمل نظيف إلى المستوى المطلوب
- يجب الحفاظ على الخنادق خالية من العوائق إلا في نهاية وقت العمل ليلا أو في حال عدم استمرارية العمل , ويجب عندها إنهاء تحديد القسطل لغاية 1.5 م من نهاية الخندق المحفور.


*9- **الردميات :*
لا نقوم بأي عمليات ردم قبل تركيب الوصلات في الخطوط و تصلب الأعمال البيتونية للدعامات في الخنادق , ونقوم بعمليات الردم باستخدام تراكس صغير أو باليد العاملة على أن يردم جوانب القساطل وفوق القساطل بمقدار 10-20 سم من الرمل النظيف أو البحص العدسي ومن ثم يتابع الردم من نواتج الحفر إذا كانت ملائمة على طبقات لا تتجاوز سماكة الطبقة الواحدة 25-30 سم وترطب هذه النواتج وترص باستخدام صفيحة رجاجة – نطاطة 
- يجب إزالة جميع الفضلات والمواد الأخرى من مواد الردم خالية من نفايات المعادن أو الرماد أو الفضلات أو الغضار أو المواد العضوية والأحجار الكبيرة أو الصخور أو مواد الطينة . كل ذلك من خلال منخل شبكي ذو فتحات.
- يجب إعادة سطح الحفرية إلى وضعه الأصلي



 
*10- **رص الردميات:*
يجب وضع مواد الردم على طبقات أفقية وبسماكات مناسبة للمواد الموضوعة لا تتجاوز سماكة الطبقة 25 سم حيث يجري فرش كل طبقة بشكل مستوي ويتم ترطيبها بالماء ومن ثم ترص المواد إلى درجة 90% من الكثافة العظمى (بروكتور المعدل) وذلك كما هو مطلوب في مواصفات ASTM D-1557 ويتم إجراء اختبارين للكثافة كل 300 م من الخنادق.

*11- **تركيب القساطل:*
يفرش قاع الخندق بسماكة 10 سم من البحص العدسي أو الرمل.
وتوزع القساطل على طول حرف الخنادق في الطرف المقابل للتراب المحفور.
يتم مناولة القساطل والقطع الخاصة والسكورة إما بواسطة الدحرجة على الأرض للأقطار الصغيرة أو بواسطة الرافعة للأقطار المتوسطة والكبيرة ويجب عدم القيام برميها أو شحطها أو إسقاطها.
كما أنه يجب حماية الأطراف من التلف وإبقاءها نظيفة لضمان التركيب السريع والمحكم للوصلات. 
- تنزل القساطل إلى داخل الخندق قسطل بعد الأخر وقطعة بعد الأخرى بحيث لا يحدث تخريب للمواد والطلاء. 
- يتم فحص كافة القساطل في الخندق قبل التركيب للتأكد من عدم وجود أية تصدعات أو عيوب بها.
- يتجنب دخول مواد غريبة داخل القسطل أثناء التركيب وحين الانتهاء من كل عمل يومي بحيث يتم سد النهاية المفتوحة للقسطل سدا محكما بسدادة لمنع تسرب المياه أو وحل أو مواد غريبة أخرى أو وضع أو تخزين أية معدات داخل القساطل.
- يتم تركيب القساطل بالاستقامة والانحدار المطلوبين وإذا تحرك أي جزء من الخط خلال التركيب فيجب إعادة القسطل إلى الوضعية الصحيحة المصممة له.
- يتم قص جزء من القسطل بمهارة وبواسطة مقص آلي وبدون إلحاق أي ضرر للقسطل المقصوص أو بالروبة الإسمنتية وبحيث ينتج عن القص نهاية ملساء وزاوية قائمة على محور القسطل ومن ثم تبرد حواف نهاية القسطل المقصوص بحيث تصبح مشطوفة بزاوية 45 تقريبا لتسهيل تركيب القطعة الخاصة وعدم تمزيق الجوانات.
- في حالة الأراضي المغمورة بالماء أو بالصرف الصحي أو الأراضي ذات الطبقة الحمضية أو القلوية تلبس القساطل بأثواب البولي اتيلين حتى لا يتأذى جسم القسطل بالمواد العضوية المحيطة به في هذه الحالة يجب سد نهايات الأثواب سداً محكماً كي لا تدخله مواد غريبة.
- القساطل المحمولة التي تتوضع داخل المنشآت أو طرف الجسور فيجب تدعيم هذه القساطل بواسطة دعامات وحمالات قساطل وأطواق حديدية ومساند جدارية من الفولاذ المحمي الملحوم وألا تبتعد الواحدة عن الأخرى أكثر من 3 متر يجب حساب مقاطعها إنشائيا حسب قطر القسطل وتكون هذه الملازم والأطواق والعلاقات والمساند بالمقاسات المناسبة لتحمل وزن القسطل بما فيه الماء والحمولات الأخرى الحية.
- تركب كافة السكورة ومسجلات الضغط وعدادات فينتوري حسب تعليمات المصنع ويجب بذل عناية خاصة لتجنب انسداد السكورة بالرمل والحجارة والمواد الأخرى الموجودة على مكان ارتكاز السكر , كما انه توضع جميع السكورة بكافة أنواعها فراشة , بوابة , منافس هواء , مسجلات الضغط , عدادات فينتوري , سكورة التحكم ضمن ريكارات بيتونية تحدد أبعادها بحيث يمكن استبدال السكر بحدوث اقل ضرر ممكن على ألا تقل أبعاد غرفة التفتيش عن 60x60 سم في كل الأحوال وحسب قطر الخط.
- السكورة المطمورة (في حال استخدام هذه الطريقة بدون غرف تفتيش) يجب أن تزود بعلبة سكر توضع بشكل عمودي على السكر وموازي لمحوره الشاقولي وهي عبارة عن قسطل بقطر 4" توضع في نهايته قبعة من الفونت للدلالة على مكان السكر المطمور.
- السكورة الهوائية (صمامات تنفيس الهواء): إن عمل هذه السكورة هي حماية الشبكة من وجود الهواء ضمن الشبكة وتحدد أماكنها بدقة في الأماكن المرتفعة من الشبكة.
- سكورة التصريف: هي سكورة بوابة تركب عند النقاط المنخفضة المعينة من الشبكة وذلك للقيام بأعمال التصريف الدورية للجزء الموضوع من الشبكة وتركب الإطارات الدائرية اليدوية على محور السكر العلوي كما يركب وصلات التصريف إلى اقرب مصرف.
- سكورة الحريق: توضع كافة سكورة الحريق بشكل مستوي على سطح الأرض المحيطة ويجب تحديد أماكنها بشكل يؤمن المرور العام ويخفف من إمكانية حدوث أي ضرر لها من قبل المركبات العابرة أو أذى يحصل للمشاة العابرين. ويركب بجانب كل سكر حريق سكر قطع قطر 4"انش مع علبة سكر.
- عدادات المياه ومسجلات الضغط: تركب هذه العدادات ومسجلات الضغط في المدن الكبيرة لمعرفة كمية المياه المستهلكة في الجزء من الشبكة والضغط المسجل في هذه النقطة ويتم تعديل السكورة والتحكم بها كهربائياً بواسطة شبكات تحكم تركب فوق القساطل وموصولة بمركز المؤسسة أو مركز النبع أو الخزان لتوزيع المياه بشكل تحافظ فيها الشبكة على التصريف والضغط اللازم.
- دعامات الحصر البيتونية: توضع هذه الدعامات على الخطوط المردومة فوق التيهات والاكواع والسدادات وتصب الدعامات على ارض مستوية وتحسب أبعادها وفق الضغط المطبق في هذه النقطة بحيث تقاوم الكتلة البيتونية قوة الضغط المطبقة كما يجب مراعاة عدم تغطية الوصلات ورؤوس القساطل عند صب دعامات الحصر.
- التوصيلات على الخطوط الرئيسية الموجودة: تحدد أماكن الوصل مع القساطل الموجودة سابقاً بدقة ويتم تحديد القطر الخارجي للقساطل القائم وعند نقطة الوصل كي يحدد نوعية القطع الخاصة أو الوصلات اللازمة لعمل هذه التوصيلة.








 
*ملاحظة هامة:* 
يجب أن تكون ضغط وتثقيب كافة القطع الخاصة والفلنجات واحدة في جميع هذه القطع وعدم استخدام ضغوط مختلفة لان التثقيب يختلف من ضغط لآخر.


*12- **استعادة السطوح :*
إن السطوح تكون عادة من : البيتون الزفتي , الأرصفة , العشب , التراب. 
بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الردم والرص يجب استبدال كافة الأرصفة وسطوح الطرقات والممرات الجانبية وطرق الآليات والاطاريف على جوانب الطرقات بنفس الشكل والنموذج والنوعية المعادلة للتركيب الأصلي ويجب القيام بالاستعادة الفورية للسطوح مباشرة بعد عمليات الردم .

*13- **اختبار الضغط والتسرب :*
- بعد تمديد القساطل وإجراء ردميات جزئية بين الوصلات يجب تطبيق الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي التالي على كل قسم من القساطل يقع بين سكرين .
- يجب ملء القساطل بالماء ببطء وذلك للسماح للهواء بالخروج من آخر قسطل , وكذلك لتجنب الضغط الحاد , ويتم اختبار القساطل الفونت المرن لغاية ضغط 15 بار = كغ /سم2
قساطل الفولاذية بسن لغاية ضغط 10بار
قساطل الفولاذية بلحام لغاية ضغط 15بار
قساطل الاترنيت C 9/18 لغاية ضغط 13.5 بار
قساطل الاترنيت D 12/24 لغاية ضغط 18 بار
- ويتم تطبيق الضغط على القساطل بواسطة مضخة يتم وصلها بالقساطل بطريقة فلنجة ورأس وسدة فيها مأخذ لوصلها إلى المضخة وتركب ساعة الضغط وعداد لقياس الماء النافذ عليها .
- قبل تطبيق ضغط التجربة المحدد يجب طرد كل الهواء من داخل القساطل وتركيب السدادات اللازمة لطرد الهواء عندما يتم ملئ الخط بالماء.
- يجب فحص كافة القساطل والقطع الخاصة والسكورة المكشوفين بعناية تامة في الخندق المفتوح,وأي قسطل أو قطعة خاصة أو سكر يتم تخريبه أثناء التجربة يجب استبداله ومن ثم إعادة الاختبار مرة أخرى 
- يجب ثبات ضغط التجربة لفترة لاتقل عن ساعتين إذا كانت الوصلات مكشوفة ولمدة أربعة ساعات إذا كانت الوصلات مردومة 
- يجب أن لا يتجاوز طول القساطل المجربة 300م
- يجب أن لا يتسرب من القساطل والوصلات أي جزء من المياه ولا ترشح الوصلات
- حين وجود أية دعامات بيتونية لحصر الخط فيجب عدم إجراء تجربة الضغط إلا بعد مرور خمسة أيام على الأقل من صب هذه الدعامات البيتونية وذلك لتأخذ الدعامات مقاومتها 
- تسجل هذه التجارب ضمن تقرير لكل قسم من الخط المختبر ويسجل فيه :
- رقم الاختبار وتاريخ إجراءه
- وصف كامل للجزء الذي تم اختباره من الخط مع التحديد الكامل لنهايات هذا الجزء 
- مخطط لهذا الجزء من الشبكة الذي تم اختباره مبينا نوع القسطل وقطره و القطع الخاصة المركبة
- ضغط التجربة والفترة الزمنية للاختبار والنتيجة.


*14- **التطهير والغسيل:*
يجب تطهير كافة خطوط الماء الجديدة بما فيها وصلات الخدمة وقبل استخدام ماء الشبكة في الأغراض المنزلية والمنافع.
وبالإمكان استخدام الإجراءات التالية لإتمام التطهير:
- تقديم خليط من الماء وغاز الكلورين بواسطة جهاز يغذى بمحلول فيه غاز الكلورين 
- تقديم مزيج من الماء + تحت كلورين الكالسيوم وهذا المزيج يشابه المنتجات التجارية المعروفة ﺒ HTT أو البيركلورون وهذان النوعان من البودرة يحوي على كمية 70% من الكلورين . يجب في البداية تحضير محلول من HTT أو البيروكلورون وذلك بمزج وزن 5% من البودرة مع 95% وزن ماء وهذا الخليط له شكل معجون وبالإمكان تحويله إلى محلول رقيق القوام بإضافة الماء , ومن ثم إدخاله إلى القسطل .
وتوضع مواد التطهير في بداية وصلة خط الماء الرئيسي 

*15- **ملء الخطوط الرئيسية ومقادير المطهر:*
يجب إدخال الماء إلى الخطوط الرئيسية ببطء ويجب وضع كمية المستحضر الكيميائي بشكل يتناسب مع كمية الماء الداخلة إلى القسطل ,وهذه الكمية من المستحضر الكيميائي :
يجب أن يعادل كيلو غرام واحد من الكلورين لكل 20 م3 من الماء إذا تم استعمال غاز الكلورين 
أو 1 كغ من HTT أو البيركلورون لكل 14 م3 من الماء 
وهذا يحقق المعيار PPM 50 جزء من المليون 
- بعد ملامسة الكلورين للخط ولمدة ثلاثة ساعات أو أكثر يجب أخذ عينات من أطراف الخط ويجب أن تشير هذه العينات إلى وجود راسب كلورين يحتوي على PPM 0.25 أو أكثر 
- إذا تمت الإشارة إلى وجود راسب كلورين بنسبة تقل عن 0.25 PPM جزء من المليون فيجب تجفيف الخط وإعادة المعالجة للتطهير مرة ثانية
- إذا أشارت العينات المأخوذة من أطراف الخط إلى وجود راسب كلورين بنسبة 25 جزء من المليون أو أكثر فيجب بعدها إدخال الماء النظيف إلى القسطل حتى يصبح الماء المستبدل مشابها بالنوعية للماء الذي سيتم تقديمه إلى المنازل من مصدر ماء موافق عليه , ويجب أن تستمر لفترة يومين كاملين على الأقل ويتم تعينه من قبل الفحص المخبري للعينات المأخوذة من الحنفيات الخالية من التلوث الخارجي.


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر د.م عبد الرزاق التركماني على هذا الموضوع القيم وللفائدة اكثر اتمنى عليه وضع ترجة بعض المصطلحات الى اللغة الانجليزية ليتم فهم الموضوع اكثر.
وللامانه فقد قمت بذلك العمل بترجمعة المصطلحات الواردة في البحث للغة الانجليزية.
واذا سمح لي الدكتور عبدالرزاق بذلك ساضع المشاركة باسمه لانه صاحب الحق بذلك ولكنها تتضمن المصطلحات الانجليزية.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

*تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب*​ 

إعداد المهندس : *أنيس جندل الرفاعي*​ 
*المصدر : نقابة المهندسن ريف دمشق ( بتصرف)*​هذا الموضوع لصاحب المشاركة الدكتور عبدالرزاق وهو مشكور على السماح بالترجمه

تمت فقط ترجمة بعض المصطلحات للغة الانجليزية حتى تعم الفائدة والفهم
*1- **مصادر مياه الشرب :*
إنمصادر مياه الشرب هي : الينابيعSprigns - الآبار المحفورة Water Wells – تحلية مياه البحرseawater desalination, وتعد المياه قابلة للشرب إذا كانت مواصفاتها مطابقة أو نسب مواصفاتها اقل من المواصفات المحددة في الكود العالمي لمواصفات مياه الشرب .

*2- **أنواع المياه :*
ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في القران الكريم صفات وأنواعاً مختلفة للمياه : ماء معين – ماء فراتا – ماء ثجاجا – ماء غير آسن - ماء غدقا – ماء طهورا – ماء مسكوب – ماء منهمر.
وهي أنواع المياه القابلة للشرب .

*3- **مراحل نقل مياه الشرب :*
· حالة الينابيع : تجمع المياه في خزان تجميع ومن ثم تنقل بواسطة خطوط الجر بالإسالة (الراحة)Gravity=الجاذبية أو بواسطة الضخ pumpingحيث تضخ إلى خزان عاليElevated Tanks أو ارضي حسب التصميم ومن ثم توزع إلى شبكات المياه.
· في حالة الآبار : تضخ المياه من الآبار إلى خزانات أرضية أو عالية حسب التصميم ومن ثم تنقل بواسطة قساطلPipes =الانابيب=المواسير بالإسالة (الراحة) أو بواسطة الضخ حيث تضخ إلى خزان عالي أو ارضي حسب التصميم ومن ثم توزع إلى شبكات المياه.

*4- **القساطل المستخدمة Types of Pipes:*
- قساطل الفونت المرنflexible font pipes بأنواعه المختلفة حسب السماكات والضغوط وحسب طريقة التركيب. 
- قساطل الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ (ستانليس ستيلstainless steel pipes).
- قساطل الفولاذ المغلفنة (المزئبقة)Galvanized steel pipes.
- قساطل البولي اتلينpolyethylene pipes(DHPE pipes.
- قساطل البولي بروبيلين propylene pipes
- قساطل الاترنيت (الاسبستوس)Asbestos pipes.
-القساطل المعدنية Ductile Iron pipes وتكون مطلية من الداخل بطبقة اسمنتية 



 
*5- **مقارنة بين أنواع القساطل Compare between type of pipes:*
إن الأنابيب الفولاذية المغلفنةGalvanized steel pipes كانت تستخدم في خطوط المياه ذات الأقطار الصغيرة حتى 80 مم وخاصة بالوصلات Jointsالمنزلية حيث تراجع استخدامها أمام القساطل البولي اتلين والبولي بروبيلين , أما بالنسبة للأقطار المتوسطة حتى 600 مم فقد تقدم استخدام الفونت المرنPVC pipe font بشكل واسع النطاق , وأصبحت الأنابيب الفولاذية تستخدم على الأغلب لخطوط الضغط العالية جدا وبأقطار أكبر من 1000 مم .
لوحظ أن بعض الدول مثل كندا وأمريكا وأوربا لم تعد تستخدم قساطل الفولاذ بشكل كامل في الشبكات الجديدة نظرا لوجود بدائل , وذلك على الرغم من ميزات القساطل الفولاذية فيما يتعلق بالمتانة والتحميل ومقاومة الصدمات وسهولة الوصل وإمكانية تشكيل خطوط طويلة وسهولة معالجة الأعطال وتوفرها بأنواع مختلفة من الحماية الداخلية والخارجية , إلا أنها في الوقت نفسه تحمل السيئات التالية :
- يتطلب الوصل باللحام مهارات خاصة 
- يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار الحماية من التآكل الالكتروني 
- إمكانية التآكل بسرعة في حال عطب أي جزء من طبقات العزل والحماية 

وقد أوصت هيئة المواصفات اليابانية لأعمال المياه JWWA باستخدام قساطل الفولاذ عند وجود نقاط عبور الطرقات ذات حركة مرور عالية ، أو في المناطق المعرضة للتلوث مع تلبيسها بأثواب ، أو القساطل المنفذة فوق الأرض ، كما حظرت استخدامها في نقل المياه الصناعية والمجاري

وبينت التجارب العملية التي قامت بها شركة كوبوتا اليابانية العالمية على نماذج من القساطل الفولاذية Steel pipes =Ductile pipes وقساطل الفونت المرنPVC pipe font لقياس مدى تآكل القساطل بسبب الرطوبة العالية أن حجم المعدن المتآكل من قساطل الفولاذ يزيد 230% عن حجم المعدن المتآكل من قساطل الفونت المرن وذلك لتمتع الأخير بنسب أكبر من مادتي السيلكون والكربون ضمن تركيبه, وهذا يعني أن العمر الفني لقساطل الفونت المرن هو حوالي 50 عاما وان العمر الفتي لقساطل الفولاذ لايزيد عن 20 عاما في حال تامين العزل الكافي وتجهيز الخطوط الفولاذية بأنظمة الحماية المهبطية ذات التكلفة الكبيرة 

أما قساطل الأترنيت Asbestos pipesفعندما ثبت عدم صلاحيتها طبيا في التصنيع وفي نقل مياه الشرب لذا أخذت بالانقراض في الاستخدام لنقل مياه الشرب وبقي استخدامها في مجال مياه الري والمجاري.

وقساطل البولي ايتلين والبولي بروبلين فقد انتشر استخدامها في الوصلات المنزلية وثبتت فعاليتها بشرط أن تكون مواد التصنيع صافية ومطابقة لشروط المواد الداخلة في مياه الشرب
كما بقيت القساطل ستينلس ستيل لايعلى عليها في الاستخدام في محطات الضخ

*6- **القطع الخاصة المساعدة :*
تستخدم القطع الخاصة التالية كمواد متممة في تنفيذ شبكات مياه الشرب:
سكورة بوابة Gate Valves- سكورة فراشة butterfly valve –سكورة تحكم بالسرعة Speed Control Valves ، سكورى تخفيض الضغط Pressure Reducing Valves – سكورة هوائية (مصارف هواء)Air Vent Valves - عدادات فينتوريventuri valve- مسجلات الضغط-pressure Gages سكورة حريق fire hydrant valve
بالإضافة إلى الأكواع Elbows والتيهات Tees والقطع الخاصة Special fittings





Gate Valve









butterfly valve






Pressure Reducing Valves





fire hydrant valve



 

*7- **الحفريات الاستكشافية (صونداج)=Geotechnical Invistegation =Investegation Excavation Test :*
بعد استلام مخططات تنفيذ الشبكات أو خطوط الجر وخلال عمليات المسح على الطبيعة للحصول على معلومات من أجل حفر الخطوط يجب أن نقوم بحفريات استكشافية ضرورية لتحديد الظروف الأرضية الموجودة ومواقع المرافق والأشياء المعترضة الموجودة مثل خطوط المياه الرئيسية والمجاري وكابلات الهاتف والكهرباء , وهذه الحفريات الاستكشافية تكون بشكل عمودي معترضة لمسار الخطوط ولأعماق المحددة على المخططات , وبعد هذه الحفريات تحدد مسار الخطوط بشكل تام بحيث نبتعد عن خطوط الكهرباء والمياه والهاتف ونحدد عمق الحفر الرئيسي بشكل لا يتعارض مع هذه الخطوط ونضع مخططا نهائيا للعلامات مبينا فيه الطول والمقطع العرضي Profile Section لكل قسم من الخط ونقاط التحكمControl Joints ومكان السكورة Valves وحنفيات fire hydrant valve & siamese connectionوالوصلات Connection =Joits .


*8- **حفريات الخنادق Excavations of Trenches : *
تحفر الخنادق بواسطة الآليات أو بواسطة اليد العاملة وفق الاستقامات المطلوبة ,وتنقل ويتخلص من كافة المواد المحفورة وغير الصالحة للاستعمال , كما وتكدس المواد المحفورة والصالحة للردم بحيث لا يتعدى على الأملاك الخاصة وأن تستخدم كافة الوسائل لحمايتها ولا تشكل عائقا في طريق سير العمل ولا تعرقل الحركة على الأرض الجانبية ولا حركة المرور ولا تتداخل مع مصارف الماء .



 
كما أنه يجب التقيد بشروط وتحفظات وأنظمة السلطات المختصة حين حفر الخنادق في شوارع المدينة والطرقات والأتوسترادات دون أن تلحق أي أذى أو ضرر .

يجب أن تكون حواف الخنادق شاقولية Verticaly قدر الإمكان ,ويكون عرض الخنادق بحيث يحقق المعادلة: 
cm
حيث:
B : عرض الخندق
D : قطر القسطل الخارجي
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر أقل من 400 مم 
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر 400 مم فما فوق 
أي أنه يضاف 10 سم تحت الوجه السفلي للقساطل

هذا في حالة سير المياه بالإسالة By Gravity وتغيير مناسب الأرض الطبيعية , أما في حالة الأعماق الكبيرة لخطوط الجر ويتطلب العمل وضع صفائح للخنادقShoring System فيجب حساب سماكات الصفائح حسب الأعماق 
- كما أنه يجب العناية بعدم القيام بالحفر لأكثر من الأعماق المطلوبة والمحددة
- يجب تسوية قاع الخندق باستعمال رمل حتى ترتكز القساطل بطولها الكامل ارتكازا كاملا على الرمل وبسماكة لاتقل عن 10 سم
- إذا كانت التربة منهارة فتعطى الحواف ميلا Slope مناسبا حسب مواصفات التربة شريطة أن لا يمنع عرض الخندق عند سطح الشارع حركة دخول وخروج المركبات وحركة مرور الأشخاص.
- عندما يتم إجراء أية حفريات بعمق أكثر من العمق المطلوب فيجب الردم بواسطة رمل نظيف إلى المستوى المطلوب
- يجب الحفاظ على الخنادق خالية من العوائق إلا في نهاية وقت العمل ليلا أو في حال عدم استمرارية العمل , ويجب عندها إنهاء تحديد القسطل لغاية 1.5 م من نهاية الخندق المحفور.


*9- **الردميات Backfilling :*
لا نقوم بأي عمليات ردم قبل تركيب الوصلات في الخطوط و تصلب الأعمال البيتونية للدعامات Supports & Anchor blocks =Thrust Blocks في الخنادق , ونقوم بعمليات الردم باستخدام تراكس صغير أو باليد العاملة على أن يردم جوانب القساطل وفوق القساطل بمقدار 10-20 سم من الرمل النظيف أو البحص العدسي ومن ثم يتابع الردم من نواتج الحفر إذا كانت ملائمة على طبقات لا تتجاوز سماكة الطبقة الواحدة 25-30 سم وترطب هذه النواتج وترص باستخدام صفيحة رجاجة Plate Copactor – نطاطة olleاو المدحلة الرجاجة Roller Compactor
- يجب إزالة جميع الفضلات والمواد الأخرى من مواد الردم خالية من نفايات المعادن أو الرماد أو الفضلات أو الغضار أو المواد العضوية والأحجار الكبيرة أو الصخور أو مواد الطينة . كل ذلك من خلال منخل شبكي ذو فتحات Seives .
- يجب إعادة سطح الحفرية إلى وضعه الأصلي



 
*10- **رص الردمياتCompaction of Backfilling Materials :*
يجب وضع مواد الردم على طبقات أفقية وبسماكات مناسبة للمواد الموضوعة لا تتجاوز سماكة الطبقة 25 سم حيث يجري فرش كل طبقة بشكل مستوي ويتم ترطيبها بالماء ومن ثم ترص المواد إلى درجة 90% من الكثافة العظمى (بروكتور المعدل) وذلك كما هو مطلوب في مواصفات ASTM D-1557 ويتم إجراء اختبارين للكثافة كل 300 م من الخنادق.

*11- **تركيب القساطل Install pipes :*
يفرش قاع الخندق beding بسماكة 10 سم من البحص Gravel العدسي أو الرمل Sand.
وتوزع القساطل على طول حرف الخنادق في الطرف المقابل للتراب المحفور.
يتم مناولة القساطل والقطع الخاصة والسكورة Valves إما بواسطة الدحرجة على الأرض للأقطار الصغيرة أو بواسطة الرافعة Mobiles Cranes للأقطار المتوسطة والكبيرة ويجب عدم القيام برميها أو شحطها أو إسقاطها.
كما أنه يجب حماية الأطراف من التلف وإبقاءها نظيفة لضمان التركيب السريع والمحكم للوصلات. 
- تنزل القساطل إلى داخل الخندق قسطل بعد الأخر وقطعة بعد الأخرى بحيث لا يحدث تخريب للمواد والطلاء. 
- يتم فحص كافة القساطل في الخندق قبل التركيب للتأكد من عدم وجود أية تصدعات أو عيوب بها.
- يتجنب دخول مواد غريبة داخل القسطل أثناء التركيب وحين الانتهاء من كل عمل يومي بحيث يتم سد النهاية المفتوحة للقسطل سدا محكما بسدادةpipe plugsلمنع تسرب المياه أو وحل أو مواد غريبة أخرى أو وضع أو تخزين أية معدات داخل القساطل.
- يتم تركيب القساطل بالاستقامة والانحدار =Slope المطلوبين وإذا تحرك أي جزء من الخط خلال التركيب فيجب إعادة القسطل إلى الوضعية الصحيحة المصممة له.
- يتم قص جزء من القسطل بمهارة وبواسطة مقص آلي electric sawوبدون إلحاق أي ضرر للقسطل المقصوص أو بالروبة الإسمنتية Cement Lining وبحيث ينتج عن القص نهاية ملساء وزاوية قائمة على محور القسطل ومن ثم تبرد حواف نهاية القسطل المقصوص بحيث تصبح مشطوفة بزاوية 45 تقريبا لتسهيل تركيب القطعة الخاصة وعدم تمزيق الجوانات Rubbers =rubber gaskets.
- في حالة الأراضي المغمورة بالماء أو بالصرف الصحي أو الأراضي ذات الطبقة الحمضية Acid أو القلوية Alkaline تلبس القساطل بأثواب البولي اتيلين حتى لا يتأذى جسم القسطل بالمواد العضوية المحيطة به في هذه الحالة يجب سد نهايات الأثواب سداً محكماً كي لا تدخله مواد غريبة.
- القساطل المحمولة Welding Pipes التي تتوضع داخل المنشآت أو طرف الجسور فيجب تدعيم هذه القساطل بواسطة دعامات وحمالات قساطل Brackets وأطواق حديدية Rings ومساند جدارية من الفولاذ المحمي Coating الملحوم وألا تبتعد الواحدة عن الأخرى أكثر من 3 متر يجب حساب مقاطعها إنشائيا حسب قطر القسطل وتكون هذه الملازم والأطواق والعلاقات والمساند بالمقاسات المناسبة لتحمل وزن القسطل بما فيه الماء والحمولات الأخرى الحية.
- تركب كافة السكورة Valves ومسجلات الضغط Pressure Gages وعدادات فينتوري Water Meter حسب تعليمات المصنع ويجب بذل عناية خاصة لتجنب انسداد السكورة بالرمل والحجارة والمواد الأخرى الموجودة على مكان ارتكاز السكر , كما انه توضع جميع السكورة بكافة أنواعها فراشة , بوابة , منافس هواء , مسجلات الضغط , عدادات فينتوري , سكورة التحكم ضمن ريكارات بيتونية Concrete Blocks تحدد أبعادها بحيث يمكن استبدال السكر بحدوث اقل ضرر ممكن على ألا تقل أبعاد غرفة التفتيش Manholes عن 60x60 سم في كل الأحوال وحسب قطر الخط.
- السكورة المطمورة (في حال استخدام هذه الطريقة بدون غرف تفتيش) يجب أن تزود بعلبة سكر توضع بشكل عمودي على السكر وموازي لمحوره الشاقولي وهي عبارة عن قسطل بقطر 4" توضع في نهايته قبعة من الفونت للدلالة على مكان السكر المطمور.
- السكورة الهوائية Air Vents Pipes (صمامات تنفيس الهواء): إن عمل هذه السكورة هي حماية الشبكة من وجود الهواء ضمن الشبكة وتحدد أماكنها بدقة في الأماكن المرتفعة من الشبكة High Level .
- سكورة التصريف Drain Valves : هي سكورة بوابة تركب عند النقاط المنخفضة Low Level المعينة من الشبكة وذلك للقيام بأعمال التصريف الدورية للجزء الموضوع من الشبكة وتركب الإطارات الدائرية اليدوية على محور السكر العلوي كما يركب وصلات التصريف إلى اقرب مصرف.
- سكورة الحريق: توضع كافة سكورة الحريق بشكل مستوي على سطح الأرض المحيطة ويجب تحديد أماكنها بشكل يؤمن المرور العام ويخفف من إمكانية حدوث أي ضرر لها من قبل المركبات العابرة أو أذى يحصل للمشاة العابرين. ويركب بجانب كل سكر حريق سكر قطع قطر 4"انش مع علبة سكر.
- عدادات المياه ومسجلات الضغط: تركب هذه العدادات ومسجلات الضغط في المدن الكبيرة لمعرفة كمية المياه المستهلكة في الجزء من الشبكة والضغط المسجل في هذه النقطة ويتم تعديل السكورة والتحكم بها كهربائياً بواسطة شبكات تحكم تركب فوق القساطل وموصولة بمركز المؤسسة أو مركز النبع أو الخزان لتوزيع المياه بشكل تحافظ فيها الشبكة على التصريف والضغط اللازم.
- دعامات الحصر البيتونية Anchor Blocks : توضع هذه الدعامات على الخطوط المردومة فوق التيهات والاكواع والسدادات وتصب الدعامات على ارض مستوية وتحسب أبعادها وفق الضغط المطبق في هذه النقطة بحيث تقاوم الكتلة البيتونية قوة الضغط المطبقة كما يجب مراعاة عدم تغطية الوصلات ورؤوس القساطل عند صب دعامات الحصر.
- التوصيلات على الخطوط الرئيسية الموجودة: تحدد أماكن الوصل مع القساطل الموجودة سابقاً بدقة ويتم تحديد القطر الخارجي للقساطل القائم وعند نقطة الوصل كي يحدد نوعية القطع الخاصة أو الوصلات اللازمة لعمل هذه التوصيلة.



 


 
*ملاحظة هامة:* 
يجب أن تكون ضغط وتثقيب كافة القطع الخاصة والفلنجات Flanges واحدة في جميع هذه القطع وعدم استخدام ضغوط مختلفة لان التثقيب يختلف من ضغط لآخر.


*12- **استعادة السطوح :*
إن السطوح تكون عادة من : البيتون الزفتي , الأرصفة , العشب , التراب. 
بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الردم والرص يجب استبدال كافة الأرصفة وسطوح الطرقات والممرات الجانبية وطرق الآليات والاطاريف على جوانب الطرقات بنفس الشكل والنموذج والنوعية المعادلة للتركيب الأصلي ويجب القيام بالاستعادة الفورية للسطوح مباشرة بعد عمليات الردم .

*13- **اختبار الضغط والتسرب :*
- بعد تمديد القساطل وإجراء ردميات جزئية بين الوصلات يجب تطبيق الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي التالي على كل قسم من القساطل يقع بين سكرين Valves .
- يجب ملء القساطل بالماء ببطء وذلك للسماح للهواء بالخروج من آخر قسطل , وكذلك لتجنب الضغط الحاد , ويتم اختبار القساطل الفونت المرن لغاية ضغط 15 بار = كغ /سم2
قساطل الفولاذية بسن لغاية ضغط 10بار
قساطل الفولاذية بلحام لغاية ضغط 15بار
قساطل الاترنيت C 9/18 لغاية ضغط 13.5 بار
قساطل الاترنيت D 12/24 لغاية ضغط 18 بار
- ويتم تطبيق الضغط على القساطل بواسطة مضخة يتم وصلها بالقساطل بطريقة فلنجة ورأس وسدة فيها مأخذ لوصلها إلى المضخة وتركب ساعة الضغط وعداد لقياس الماء النافذ عليها .
- قبل تطبيق ضغط التجربة المحدد يجب طرد كل الهواء من داخل القساطل وتركيب السدادات Bluges اللازمة لطرد الهواء عندما يتم ملئ الخط بالماء.
- يجب فحص كافة القساطل والقطع الخاصة والسكورة المكشوفين بعناية تامة في الخندق المفتوح,وأي قسطل أو قطعة خاصة أو سكر يتم تخريبه أثناء التجربة يجب استبداله ومن ثم إعادة الاختبار مرة أخرى 
- يجب ثبات ضغط التجربة لفترة لاتقل عن ساعتين إذا كانت الوصلات مكشوفة ولمدة أربعة ساعات إذا كانت الوصلات مردومة 
- يجب أن لا يتجاوز طول القساطل المجربة 300م
- يجب أن لا يتسرب من القساطل والوصلات أي جزء من المياه ولا ترشح الوصلات
- حين وجود أية دعامات بيتونية لحصر الخط فيجب عدم إجراء تجربة الضغط إلا بعد مرور خمسة أيام على الأقل من صب هذه الدعامات البيتونية وذلك لتأخذ الدعامات مقاومتها 
- تسجل هذه التجارب ضمن تقرير لكل قسم من الخط المختبر ويسجل فيه :
- رقم الاختبار وتاريخ إجراءه
- وصف كامل للجزء الذي تم اختباره من الخط مع التحديد الكامل لنهايات هذا الجزء 
- مخطط لهذا الجزء من الشبكة الذي تم اختباره مبينا نوع القسطل وقطره و القطع الخاصة المركبة
- ضغط التجربة والفترة الزمنية للاختبار والنتيجة.


*14- **التطهير والغسيل Cloration & Cleaning=Washing :*
يجب تطهير كافة خطوط الماء الجديدة بما فيها وصلات الخدمة وقبل استخدام ماء الشبكة في الأغراض المنزلية والمنافع.
وبالإمكان استخدام الإجراءات التالية لإتمام التطهير:
- تقديم خليط من الماء وغاز الكلورين بواسطة جهاز يغذى بمحلول فيه غاز الكلورين 
- تقديم مزيج من الماء + تحت كلورين الكالسيوم وهذا المزيج يشابه المنتجات التجارية المعروفة ﺒ HTT أو البيركلورون وهذان النوعان من البودرة يحوي على كمية 70% من الكلورين . يجب في البداية تحضير محلول من HTT أو البيروكلورون وذلك بمزج وزن 5% من البودرة مع 95% وزن ماء وهذا الخليط له شكل معجون وبالإمكان تحويله إلى محلول رقيق القوام بإضافة الماء , ومن ثم إدخاله إلى القسطل .
وتوضع مواد التطهير في بداية وصلة خط الماء الرئيسي 

*15- **ملء الخطوط الرئيسية ومقادير المطهر:*
يجب إدخال الماء إلى الخطوط الرئيسية ببطء ويجب وضع كمية المستحضر الكيميائي بشكل يتناسب مع كمية الماء الداخلة إلى القسطل ,وهذه الكمية من المستحضر الكيميائي :
يجب أن يعادل كيلو غرام واحد من الكلورين لكل 20 م3 من الماء إذا تم استعمال غاز الكلورين 
أو 1 كغ من HTT أو البيركلورون لكل 14 م3 من الماء 
وهذا يحقق المعيار PPM 50 جزء من المليون 
- بعد ملامسة الكلورين للخط ولمدة ثلاثة ساعات أو أكثر يجب أخذ عينات من أطراف الخط ويجب أن تشير هذه العينات إلى وجود راسب كلورين يحتوي على PPM 0.25 أو أكثر 
- إذا تمت الإشارة إلى وجود راسب كلورين بنسبة تقل عن 0.25 PPM جزء من المليون فيجب تجفيف الخط وإعادة المعالجة للتطهير مرة ثانية
- إذا أشارت العينات المأخوذة من أطراف الخط إلى وجود راسب كلورين بنسبة 25 جزء من المليون أو أكثر فيجب بعدها إدخال الماء النظيف إلى القسطل حتى يصبح الماء المستبدل مشابها بالنوعية للماء الذي سيتم تقديمه إلى المنازل من مصدر ماء موافق عليه , ويجب أن تستمر لفترة يومين كاملين على الأقل ويتم تعينه من قبل الفحص المخبري للعينات المأخوذة من الحنفيات الخالية من التلوث الخارجي.


----------



## newbarcelonar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank Uuuuuuu


----------



## دلاور (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع...................


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو إرفاق ما يثبت عدم صلاحية قساطل الأترنيت طبيا في نقل مياه الشرب وجزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## نبيل حمدان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الافادة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وال بيتة وصبحة اجمعين
بخصوص سؤال على محمد يوسف


> أرجو إرفاق ما يثبت عدم صلاحية قساطل الأترنيت طبيا في نقل مياه الشرب وجزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيكم


اذا كانت قساطل الاترنيت وهي ما اعتقدة هي انابيب الاسبيستوس Asbestos Pipe
فان استخدام هذه البايب محظور من الصحة العالمية لانه يزيد من الاحتمالية في الاصابة من مرض السرطان ( واقنا واياكم منه) وكذلك فان الغبارالناتج من قص مادة الاسبستوس تسبب سرطان الرئة وكذلك ادخنة المصانع التي تنتج هذه المادة تسبب السرطان لذلك منع عالميا استخدام هذه المادة في البايبات pipes سواء للمياه او المجاري او حتى المداخن وكذلك منع في الالواح التي كانت تسخدم في الهناجر ( مثل الشيت بليت ).
واليك بعض الفقرات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع :​The prospect is chilling: By best estimates, about 20 million people have had significant exposure to cancer-causing asbestos on the job. Three hundred thousand Americans are expected to die of asbestos-related cancer in the next twenty to thirty years. Now, the deadly substance is contaminating drinking water around the continent.
Asbestos is one of the most potent carcinogens known to man. Cancer now claims at least one life an hour among people who inhaled it on the job. As many as 200,000 wives and children of asbestos workers will also grow ill merely from washing asbestos laden clothes or being exposed at their homes.
The American Congress passed legislation in 1984 to control asbestos hazards in the building materials of 31,000 schools attended by some 13 million children. And, asbestos is present in millions of houses, apartments and buildings. 
Now, alarming levels of invisible, needle-like fibers of asbestos have been discovered in tap water. Much of it comes from an estimated 400,000 miles of asbestos cement water pipe;
enough to circle the globe sixteen times; buried beneath hundreds of North American cities.​واذا اردت المزيد يمكنك مراجعة الموقع التالي
http://www.wholly-water.com/asbestos.htm​ 
ولا زلت بانتظار رد الدكتور عبدالرزاق بالسماح بطرح ترجمة المصطلحات العلمية واسماء ملحقاء خطوط المياه باللغة الانجليزية.​ 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## abdulrzzak (23 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ولا زلت بانتظار رد الدكتور عبدالرزاق بالسماح بطرح ترجمة المصطلحات العلمية واسماء ملحقاء خطوط المياه باللغة الانجليزية.​
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> 
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


 
توكل على الله يا أخي

هون مافي حق و أحقية فالغاية منفعة الناس

بارك الله بك أخي رزق و تشرفنا بمعرفتكم


----------



## احمد سامي السراي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا د عبد الرزاق 
ارجو ان تفيض علينا باحدث الطرق المتبعة في تصميم الشبكات المائية وكيفية تحديد قطر الانبوب الملائم لكل فرع من الحي السكني 
مع فائق الشكر ولاحترام

اخوكم المهندس احمد السراي


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## اياد العبودي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا...............


----------



## asdaliasd (23 يناير 2009)

نشكر *د.م عبد الرزاق التركماني علي المعلومات القيمة وكنت اتمنى ان يطرح موضوع تأثير الضغوط الخارجة من المرشح على المواسير (ضغط المياة) وكيفية اختيار المكان الانسب للخزان العلوى هل يفضل بالقرب من المرشح أم يفضل ان يكون فى نهاية المدينة ام فى وسط المدينة المراد تغذيتها بالمياة
*


----------



## newart (26 يناير 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك
والله لقد كفيت ووفيت بالموضوع الممتاز والمفيد والنادر وجودة في المنتديات

​


----------



## garary (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (28 يناير 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم ،،،
ولكن هل هناك من برنامج لعملية تصميم شبكات المياه ،،،
أرجو الإفادة ،،، وتقبل تحياتي ...
:56:​


----------



## اهلى ليبيا (28 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المهم...


----------



## خالد طلال العليان (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للاخوان على المعلومات القيمة والخاصة بتنفيذ شبكات المياه 
مع الاحترام


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيه على هذا الموضوع النادر


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

والله موضوع اكثر من رائع وهذا ماتعودناه دائما من اخينا الكريم


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل شكري وتقدير ي وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قيم ومميز ويستحق التقدير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بناءا على طلب المهندس حمادة الزيات اعيد نشر املشاركة بخصوص منع استخدام مادة الاسبستوس واضرارها


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (3 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Husamaf (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ....

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## محمودشمس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## نمس الهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*ممتاز هذا طلبي الله يخليك ونرجو المزيد في اقرب وقت*[[/i][/i]


----------



## دانة-البحرين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## دانة-البحرين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هالموضوع..........!


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmd230 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا دكتور عبد الرزاق على المواضيع الشيقة النافعة بإذن الله عسى أن تلقاها في ميزان حسناتك اللهم آمين


----------



## احمد_سلوم (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرأأأأأ


----------



## himo (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## lotfree (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور صاحب الموضوع الاصلي والشكر موصول للاخ م رزق حجاوي علي مجهوداته 

وبارك الله بكم جميعاً


----------



## EngKey (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي
والشكر الكبير للمهندس رزق حجاوي لاستجابته لطلبي.... جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000


----------



## محمودشمس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## enana (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ عبد الرزاق عا الموضوع


----------



## أبو طلال على (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## jawaher-eng (14 مايو 2013)

شكراا جزيلاااا على الموضوع القيم وجهودكم المباركة ,,جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الافادة​


----------



## سميرة عباس (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود وحسب ماأعرف ان خطوط شبكة الماء في حالة الارض المستوية تكون ضخ (pumping) فارجو توضيح متى تكون by gravity مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## freemanghassan (14 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الهام .. والمعلومات القيمة .. 

ورد ضمن الفقرة 8 ما يلي :



*8- حفريات الخنادق: 
تحفر الخنادق بواسطة الآليات أو بواسطة اليد العاملة وفق الاستقامات المطلوبة ,وتنقل ويتخلص من كافة المواد المحفورة وغير الصالحة للاستعمال , كما وتكدس المواد المحفورة والصالحة للردم بحيث لا يتعدى على الأملاك الخاصة وأن تستخدم كافة الوسائل لحمايتها ولا تشكل عائقا في طريق سير العمل ولا تعرقل الحركة على الأرض الجانبية ولا حركة المرور ولا تتداخل مع مصارف الماء .
*​*






كما أنه يجب التقيد بشروط وتحفظات وأنظمة السلطات المختصة حين حفر الخنادق في شوارع المدينة والطرقات والأتوسترادات دون أن تلحق أي أذى أو ضرر .

يجب أن تكون حواف الخنادق شاقولية قدر الإمكان ,ويكون عرض الخنادق بحيث يحقق المعادلة: 
cm
حيث:
B : عرض الخندق
D : قطر القسطل الخارجي
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر أقل من 400 مم 
ويكون العمق للقساطل ذات القطر 400 مم فما فوق 
أي أنه يضاف 10 سم تحت الوجه السفلي للقساطل


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
عفوا المعادلة غير موجودة .. يا ريت أستاذنا الفاضل عبد الرزاق .. أو الأستاذ الحبيب رزق .. يوضح لنا بالضبط ما هي المعادلة .. 

حياكم الله *


----------



## تامر شهير (15 مايو 2013)

نشكر د عبدالرازق وكذلك م رزق حجازى ...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

سميرة عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود وحسب ماأعرف ان خطوط شبكة الماء في حالة الارض المستوية تكون ضخ (pumping) فارجو توضيح متى تكون by gravity مع الشكر الجزيل



وعليكم السلام 

يمكن استغلال طبيعة الأرض المنحدرة في تمديد الأنابيب دون الحاجة إلى طلمبات وبالطبع هذا افضل واقل تكلفة واسهل في الصيانة وإن كان لا يخلو من المشاكل 

فمثلاً لو كان الانحدار كبير سنجد ان الضغوط تكون عالية جداً في نهاية الخطوط وعند غلق المحبس في نهاية الخط يصبح الضغط في نهاية الخط هو فرق المنسوب بين أول الخط وآخره مع اهمال تأثير فواقد الضغط حيث ان السرعة في هذه الحالة تساوي صفر 

(h=f(l/d)(v2/2g

ولا بد في هذه الحالة من استخدام صمامات تخفيض الضغط وخزانات كاسر الضغط وذلك لتخفيض الضغوط إلى القيم المسموحة 

وأحياناً يكون هناك انحدار بسيط للأرض في بداية الخط وهو ما يؤثر على سرعة التدفق خلال الأنابيب وأحياناً تكون هناك نقاط سالبة عند ذلك القطاع وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة نضطر إلى تعميق الحفر حتى يصبح الضغط موجب ويستمر التدفق


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

جزيل الشكر للدكتور عبد الرازق وأستاذنا الفاضل المهندس رزق على هذه الوجبة المكتملة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> ألف شكر على الموضوع الهام .. والمعلومات القيمة ..
> ورد ضمن الفقرة 8 ما يلي :
> 
> *8- حفريات الخنادق:
> ...


hg
السلام عليكم
اليك طلبك مع التفصيل حيث ان عرض الترنش يعتمد على الخبرة وطبيعة التربة واليك ذلك






































Below Ground Installation | Vinidex


----------



## freemanghassan (16 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر أستاذ رزق ... 

كفيت ووفيت .. يسلمو إيديك​


----------



## aladin1983 (1 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو تساعدوني بشرح لطريقة هاردي كروس في تحليل الشبكات


----------



## aladin1983 (1 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك دكتور عبد الرزاق
أرجو منك مساعدتي بموضوع  تحليل الشبكات بواسطة هاردي كروس, و وماهي الخطوات و كيف أبدأ به وماهي المعطيات الواجب معرفتها قبل إجراء هذا التحليل, وهل يجب حساب تدفق المياه القادم من الخزان والمطبق عند بداية شبكة التغذية عند مدخل المدينة؟ أم يكفي أن نضيف معدلات الاستهلاك عند العقد؟​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا يأخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## smihoub12 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدالر (16 فبراير 2015)

توجد لدى مشكلة تم تنفيذ خط مياه 1200ملم تحت ضغط مضخات ولكن توجد مشكله فى محابس الهواء والمشكلع عبارة عن تهريب محابس الهواء للماء عند التشغيل باستثناء بعض الحابس لا يحدث تهريب ماء رجاء معرفة السبب وكيف يمكن الحل عاجل جدا عاجل جدا​


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدالر (16 فبراير 2015)

لدى مشكلة تم تنفيذ خط مياه 1200ملم تحت ضغط مضخات ولكن توجد مشكله فى محابس الهواء والمشكلع عبارة عن تهريب محابس الهواء للماء عند التشغيل باستثناء بعض الحابس لا يحدث تهريب ماء رجاء معرفة السبب وكيف يمكن الحل عاجل جدا ​


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدالر (16 فبراير 2015)

لدى مشكلة تم تنفيذ خط مياه 1200ملم تحت ضغط مضخات ولكن توجد مشكله فى محابس الهواء والمشكلع عبارة عن تهريب محابس الهواء للماء عند التشغيل باستثناء بعض الحابس لا يحدث تهريب ماء رجاء معرفة السبب وكيف يمكن الحل عاجل جدا هام هام هام ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 فبراير 2015)

عبدالرحمن عبدالر قال:


> لدى مشكلة تم تنفيذ خط مياه 1200ملم تحت ضغط مضخات ولكن توجد مشكله فى محابس الهواء والمشكلع عبارة عن تهريب محابس الهواء للماء عند التشغيل باستثناء بعض الحابس لا يحدث تهريب ماء رجاء معرفة السبب وكيف يمكن الحل عاجل جدا هام هام هام ​


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر هل الماء يخرج بشكل مستمر وبكميات ام بشكل نقط من محبس الهواء؟.

عليك القيام بما يلي

التأكد من انه لا يوجد عطل ميكانيكي في محبس الهواء.
قدرة تحمل محبس الهواء للضغط (ويكون ذلك بتركيب ساعة ضغط على خط محبس الهواء ) ,والتأكد ان الضغط عن تشغيل المضخات اقل من قدرة تحمل محبس الهواء.
هل المحابس التي تهرب الماء هي الاقرب للمضخة؟.


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (22 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعليوة (12 أبريل 2015)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## النوسانى 11 (13 أبريل 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------

